
Amazon Linux 2 – Modern, Stable, and Enterprise-Friendly - dankohn1
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-linux-2-modern-stable-and-enterprise-friendly/
======
joefarish
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919789)

